# mx5100dt



## chase (Jul 3, 2013)

Just made a deal on a mx5100dt fel backhoe/w mec thumb, 4rear remotes loaded tires, 6ft box blade and brush hog and 20' 10000lb equipment trailer.price$41000 should be getting it in a few weeks. How's the deal sound?


----------

